

A Wealthy Teen's Defense For a Deadly Drunken-Driving Crash: "Affluenza" - winstonx
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2013/12/12/ethan_couch_affluenza_texas_teen_spared_prison_time_in_deadly_drunk_driving.html

======
duncan_bayne
Heinlein would have agreed with the diagnosis, if not the penalty.

[http://www.magma.ca/~yeti/troopers.html](http://www.magma.ca/~yeti/troopers.html)

=====

"Never mind. Long enough. It means that such punishment is so unusual as to be
significant, to deter, to instruct. Back to these young criminals -- They
probably were not spanked as babies; they certainly were not flogged for their
crimes. The usual sentence was: for a first offence, a warning -- a scolding,
often without trial. After several offenses a sentence of confinement but with
sentence suspended and the youngster placed on probation. A boy might be
arrested may times and convicted several times before he was punished -- and
then it would be merely confinement, with others like him from whom he learned
still more criminal habits. If he kept out of major trouble while confined, he
could usually evade most of even that mild punishment, be given probation --
'paroled' in the jargon of the times.

"This incredible sequence could go on for years while his crimes increased in
frequency and viciousness, with no punishment whatever save rare dull-but-
comfortable confinements. Then suddenly, usually by law on his eighteenth
birthday, this so-called 'juvenile delinquent' becomes an adult criminal --
and sometimes wound up in only weeks or months in a death cell awaiting
execution for murder."

He had singled me out again. "Suppose you merely scolded your puppy, never
punished him, let him go on making messes in the house ... and occasionally
locked him up in an outbuilding but soon let him back into the house with a
warning not to do it again. Then one day you notice that he is now a grown dog
and still not housebroken -- whereupon you whip out a gun and shoot him dead.
Comment, please?"

"Why ... that's the craziest way to raise a dog I ever heard of!"

=====

